# Wife got another good one this morning!



## davel (Oct 30, 2011)

I think October 30th is a lucky day for her.  She shot an 8 pointer last year on this day and this morning she got another one!  Made a great shot too!  I am proud!!!


----------



## Jim P (Oct 30, 2011)

That sure is a nice one. Congrats


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

I bet she's out again next year on the 30th trying to keep this streak going.  Awesome buck and streak.

Hoss


----------



## Bryan K (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice placement on the shot!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful buck and a beautiful lady to go with it ! Congrats - Keep the streak alive!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful Buck! Congrats to your wife.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Oct 31, 2011)

What a beautiful deer! Congrats!


----------



## davel (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife and I want to thank all of you for your support and kind words!
It is because of all the nice people on here that we are glad to be a part of Woody's/GON site!
God Bless!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2011)

Wonderful buck!  Congrats!


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to her!!! we should all be so lucky! or good! Its funny you mention the fact of the same day kills,because All the bucks on my wall(with the exception of one) were all killed on Nov 1st!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dandy buck, Congrats!


----------



## hunt4bone (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice buck Angie! Dave you have your work cut out to keep up with her!


----------



## davel (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Shannon!  You are right...I need to get busy!  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful wife, nice deer, too.


----------



## davel (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya'll need to cut that out or else she's goin' to get a big head!
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful lady, deer is nice.. Tell her congrats.........


----------



## work2play (Nov 8, 2011)

good deal!


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great buck!! Congrats!


----------



## lonesome dove (Nov 15, 2011)

Great deer little sister!


----------



## davel (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Lawdog1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!! Nice One!!!!!!!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a trophy there!!!  Nice Buck too. Congrats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Mighty fine looking! (good looking buck, also!)


----------

